# Hidden Underground Chambers



## Alias (Jul 30, 2008)

After initially finding this location with myself Zero, Dsankt and Loops we decided to leave it due to various reasons and return later that week. Zero being Zero ran back almost the next day and I could not make it so he claims first in, but I returned later on in the week and explored this intriguing and hidden location. 

Here are my pictures from this location:

1





2




3




4




5




6




7




8




9




10




11




12




13




14



​Alias


----------



## dsankt (Jul 30, 2008)

Alias said:


> Zero being Zero ran back almost the next day and I could not make it so he claims first in, but I returned later on in the week and explored this intriguing and hidden location.



Technically (as if it matters) Loops was the first inside. I heard the local groupies have him a discount on a 50p wristy...

There were a lot of cool artifacts in there, you captured em nicely.


----------



## Alias (Jul 30, 2008)

oh no it definatly matters, LOOPS YOU WIN.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 30, 2008)

Ooooooooh love seeing the railway relics, and the lift shaft, cheque books, paperwork, love all the pics. 

A very, very nice find, love it.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## no1rich (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow. What exactly is this place. Excellent work guys


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 30, 2008)

Fascinating stuff and actually quite sinister. Is it an abandoned mine or quarry used for other purposes?
Damn fine whatever it is.


----------



## pdtnc (Jul 30, 2008)

classy shots  nicely done


----------



## johno23 (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice work,looks like quite an interesting place,a bit like a forgotten timewarp,great photos of the old stuff


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 31, 2008)

Wooooooooooo!!! A gas mask case complete with instructions! Was the gas mask there too? I'm by no means any expert, but that looks more like a WW1 case rather than WW2. Fantastic find. Sinister...that's a good word to describe it, Lithium.
Great pics as always, Alias.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 31, 2008)

Just been doing some research and I'm going to stick my neck out here and suggest an underground war bunker. Apparently some were factories and storage depots of several floors as well as shelters, and some of the artifacts seem to point towards that. I bet there are loads that have been forgotten about and just waiting to be discovered!


----------



## Alias (Jul 31, 2008)

sorry no more info on this location at the moment, but I can say its NOT a bunker


----------



## smiffy (Jul 31, 2008)

Alias said:


> 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No need to tell us where it is Alias mate......By the looks of this photo its quite obvious its that great big shed that the Ark of the Covenant is seen being stored away and locked up in at the end of the first Indiana Jones Movie !!!!.There.......... mystery solved ...easy !


----------



## Alias (Jul 31, 2008)

and we have a winner. had to battle uber amounts of Nazi's to get in there


----------



## Zero (Jul 31, 2008)

Alias said:


> and we have a winner. had to battle uber amounts of Nazi's to get in there



Zombie Ninja Nazis


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 31, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Wooooooooooo!!! A gas mask case complete with instructions! Was the gas mask there too? I'm by no means any expert, but that looks more like a WW1 case rather than WW2. Fantastic find. Sinister...that's a good word to describe it, Lithium.
> Great pics as always, Alias.



I don't know much about military stuff but it looks like a German gas mask like their navy used. Probably totally wrong though


----------



## cogito (Aug 3, 2008)

This place looks amazing, what the hell is it? Saw some of the pics on dA and was rather intrigued.


----------



## duckandcover (Aug 4, 2008)

Omg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## randomnut (Aug 4, 2008)

I MUST visit this place!!!


----------



## sam1990 (Aug 5, 2008)

Apparantly there were some rooms underneeth Dorchester South Station in an underpass, which was demolished in 1985


----------

